# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Walenie nad prawą piersią

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.

Nie wiedziałem w jakim dziale to napisać to pisze tutaj  :Smile: 

Ostatnio gdy mocno np dmucham to nad prawą piersią mam jakieś takie walenie (Odczucie takie jak by się np po wysilku reke przylozylo do serca). Pierwszy raz takie coś odczułem jakieś 2 miesiące temu, potem nic takiego nie było i ostatnio znowu to miałem.

Mniej więcej w tym miejscu ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting.

I tu mam pytanie, co to może być ? I czy to wogóle może być coś poważnego ?

Pozdrawiam

----------

